# EM-X Keramik Pipes gegen Algen



## mareike (12. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

habe von einer Bekannten gehört, dass die Keramik-Pipes, die in den Filter getan werden, dafür sorgen, dass keine Algen im Teich sind. Kennt das jemand von euch? Wenn ja, lohnt sich diese Anschaffung oder ist es Humbug?

Viele Grüße
mareike


----------



## mitch (12. Juni 2017)

Hallo Mareike,

wenn ich mal von deinen Teichvolumen ausgehe brauchst du für 163,50€ Keramik-Pipes 

für dieses Geld bekommt man sehr viele Wasserpflanzen die dem Wasser Nährstoffe entziehen (nicht gut für die _bösen_ Algen) und nebenbei auch noch recht schön anzusehen sind.

IMHO 



mareike schrieb:


> habe von einer Bekannten gehört


ich würde mir das vorher schon genau ansehen wollen


----------



## Wetterleuchten (13. Juni 2017)

Wir hatten das Thema schon mal irgendwo, mein ich. Nach wie vor habe ich Zweifel an folgender Aussage: "Von den Mikroorganismen, die in EM enthalten sind, besitzen einige die Eigenschaft (hauptsächlich Photosynthesebakterien und einige Milchsäurebakterien), Temperaturen von über 1000°C standzuhalten." In der GEO hab ich mal von hochspezialisierten Schwefelbakterien gelesen, die es direkt an unterseeischen Vulkanschloten bei 400 °C aushalten, und das finde ich schon reichlich _sensationell_ aber 800 bis 1000°C wie beim Keramikbrennen üblich, ich weiß nicht.
Wenig später im Text ist dann nur noch von "Informationen" die Rede, die den Brennprozess überstanden haben sollen. Einzelne Eiweißbausteine? Mineralische Strukturen in der Bakterie? *hilflos nach Biologen/Bakteriologen guck*
Ist wohl reine Glaubens- äh "Informations"sache


----------



## Nori (13. Juni 2017)

Worin unterscheiden sich diese Zauberteilchen denn vom ördinären Siporax???
Die Röllchen bieten lediglich ne riesige Besiedlungsfläche (viel mehr als z.B. das __ Hel-X) - dafür ist das Handling etwas aufwändiger und der Preis neuerdings um ein vielfaches höher. Ein ähnlicher Artikel ist auch das CrystalMax (ist auf Glasbasis) - ich verwende 20 Liter davon im meiner Biostufe seit Jahren, ABER zaubern kann das Zeug auch nicht - Algen hab ich deshalb genauso...

Gruß Nori


----------



## troll20 (13. Juni 2017)

mareike schrieb:


> habe von einer Bekannten gehört, dass die Keramik-Pipes, die in den Filter getan werden, dafür sorgen, dass keine Algen im Teich sind.


Warum die Natur noch nicht von alleine darauf gekommen ist in den Millionen von Jahren 


Ich glaub weil die Algen einfach mit zu einem funktionieren Ökosystem dazu gehören. Auch wenn sie manch Betrachter ein Dorn im Auge sind.


----------



## mareike (13. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

danke für eure Berichte. Ich bin bei so was auch sehr skeptisch. Bei meiner Bekannten hilft wahrscheinlich viel der Glaube und die Einbildung. Das Geld spare ich.

Gruß mareike


----------



## Michael H (13. Juni 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Auch wenn sie manch Betrachter ein Dorn im Auge sind.


Hallo
Ich finde Algen Geil , solange sie in meinem Pflanzembecken sind ( bleiben ) .....


----------



## troll20 (13. Juni 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Ich finde Algen Geil , solange sie in meinem Pflanzembecken sind ( bleiben )


Optisch find ich sie nun auch nich so dolle, aber sie helfen dem Teich im ganzen, über schwierige Zeiten. Z.B. im Frühjahr wo höhere Pflanzen halt noch schlafen bzw. gerade erwachen. Und wenn man sich anschaut wie viel Leben in so einem kleinen Büschel ist. krass. Und wie viele davon Leben können. welche dann wiederum andere Ernähren .....
Übermäßiges Wachstum deutet in meinen Augen nur darauf hin das irgend etwas nicht im Gleichgewicht zwischen Eintrag, Verwertung und Austrag ist.


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und wie viele davon Leben können



 z.B. ==> http://www.kult.de/neu-in-regensburg/mit-algen-leben-retten/150/11/1470911/


----------



## troll20 (13. Juni 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> z.B. ==> http://www.kult.de/neu-in-regensburg/mit-algen-leben-retten/150/11/1470911/


Meinte eigentlich mehr diese vielen kleinen Lebewesen und nicht gerade den Menschen, aber trotzdem interessant.


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Meinte eigentlich mehr diese vielen kleinen Lebewesen und nicht gerade den Menschen


das war mir schon klar


----------



## Wetterleuchten (14. Juni 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Optisch find ich sie nun auch nich so dolle,


Ist ne Frage des Betrachtungswinkels. Wenn so eine Algenmatte vertrocknet oder anfängt zu gammeln ist nicht schön, ja. Aber frische Fadenalgen direkt aus dem Wasser, das absolut krasse Grün und irgendwie schon schön.


----------

